# Help protect wolves



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey guys. Here's the story, in an abridged version. Idaho took wolves off of its endangered species list last year, and since then they've killed over 400 wolves, thereby erasing any progress the state made in wolf recovery programs.

Now Wyoming wants to delist wolves, and if it happens, it's going to be worse. Wolves in Wyoming will be trophy game animals, and not only that, but it will be perfectly normal to shoot a wolf on sight for no reason at all.

I believe this is terribly wrong. Is this really why we've protected and reinstated wolves for so long - to strip away their protection and open fire on them? Defenders of Wildlife has put together a petition to the White House in an attempt to prevent this from happening. We need 100,000 signatures by August 31st. Please add yours!

I thought this would be a good, public place to share this. Please spread word of this; I really think this needs to be prevented. Thanks everyone.

Link to the petition

Link to more information


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 8, 2012)

Link? :O


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 8, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Link? :O


Also, nice to see people standing up for the wolves. Pretty much no one did when it was Idaho delisting them.


----------



## yiran (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you have any impact if you're not an American citizen?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 8, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Link? :O


_Shoot._ Oops. Here you go, I'll add it to the first post:

Link



yiran said:


> Do you have any impact if you're not an American citizen?


I don't know. It can't hurt, at least!

Thanks for the support, guys!


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't sign petitions just due to my parents (who would kill me) but I'm going to spread this to some people who can. :)


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 8, 2012)

yiran said:


> Do you have any impact if you're not an American citizen?


I looked at the petition, you have to be a citizen of America, Canada, or a territory of the U.S.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

Even if you're not an American citizen, you _can_ pass the word on to a person who can sign the petition.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 10, 2012)

Cool, I know Defenders, they do good work. I've been with them for many years now.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for all of the support for wolves!

We need 100,000 signatures by August 31st, and we're close! Please forward this on to anyone you know who can sign! =)


----------

